# Day hunt?



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking for a 3 day package or day hunt for a bow. Price depends on quality. South Texas, Hill country. Any of guys that have tried one of these places please give me some advice. 
THANKS Vance


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

If you're looking for whitetail I would give Homer Martin Ranch in Mason a try. We have hunted there for a few years now and it is by far our favorite day lease. Bucks must be 5.5 y/o but if you know how to age and want a shot a very nice deer (150+potential), this is the place. They have a bunch of small cabins that range from sleeping 2-4 people. The cook shack is awesome and is perfect for drinking some cold ones after the hunt. Other places we've been are the Lincoln Ranch in Encinal (very nice deer but expensive), and Brushy Hill in Sabinal (nice deer but very pressured). Good luck!!!


----------

